# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  تقرير يحذر من تعرض العالم لعاصفة شمسية مدمرة عام 2012

## Ahmad zo3bi

*مخاوف من العودة لعصر القرون الوسطى والكوارث ستكون بالجملة
تقرير يحذر من تعرض العالم لعاصفة شمسية مدمرة عام 2012* 
 عندما تبدأ الشمس في الرحيل عن نهار أحد الأيام في نهاية شهر سبتمبر عام 2012 ، ستكون البشرية جمعاء على موعد مع حدث تاريخي لم يسبق له أن حدث منذ فترات زمنية متباعدة، ومن المنتظر له أن يلقي بظلاله على كافة المستويات وسيعمل بشكل كبير على تبديل الكثير من الأمور رأسًا على عقب بصورة قد تبدو مذهلة لكثيرين. وسيكون سكان العاصمة البريطانية، لندن، تحديدًا في مقتبل هذه الليلة التي ستكتظ فيها السماء المعتمة آنذاك بوهج ناري لم يسبق له مثيل على موعد مع كارثة حقيقية تهدد بعودة سكان الكوكب إلى عصر القرون الوسطى نتيجة للعواقب الوخيمة التي ستترتب على تلك الكارثة، والتي ستتجسد في صورة عاصفة شمسية مدمرة للغاية !!



وفي الوقت الذي قد يدهش فيه بعضهم من فرط نبرة التشاؤم التي تسيطر على التحذيرات السابقة، إلا أنها وبكل أسف حقيقة مريرة أزاح النقاب عن كامل تفاصيلها تقرير بحثي حديث أجراه فريق من العلماء في الولايات المتحدة، ونبه إلى أن هذا اليوم المزعوم سوف يشهد مجموعة من الظواهر الكونية والبيئة الغريبة، من بينها انتشار أعمدة لتموج أخضر وهاج يشبه الأفاعي السامة العملاقة في السماء ! – كما ستلوح في الأفق تموجات برتقالية متلاحقة خلال العرض الأبرز للشفق القطبي أو الأنوار القطبية التي تشاهد في منتصف الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية، والتي تعرف بشفق بورياليس (Aurora Borealis ) في جنوب إنكلترا منذ 153 عامًا.

ثم كشف هذا التقرير الخطر الذي نُشر في العدد الأخير لمجلة نيو ساينتيست الأسبوعية المتخصصة في العلوم والتكنولوجيا، عن أنه وبعد مرور 90 ثانية ، سوف تبدأ الأضواء في الزوال. لكنها ليست الأضواء الموجودة في السماء لأنها ستظل متلألئة حتى فجر اليوم التالي، لكن الأضواء التي ستخفت هى الأضواء الموجودة على الأرض. وفي غضون ساعة واحدة فقط، سوف تغيب الطاقة الكهربية عن أجزاء كبرى من بريطانيا. وقبل منتصف الليل، سوف تصاب كافة شبكات الهواتف المحمولة بأعطال، كما ستصاب شبكة الإنترنت بالشلل التام. وستشوش المحطات التلفزية، سواء كانت أرضية أو فضائية. كما ستصاب المحطات الإذاعية بحالة من السكون.


صورة توضح الشكل الذي ستكون عليه العاصفة الشمسية في لندن 

وقبل حلول ظهر اليوم التالي، سوف يتضح أن أمرًا جليًا  قد وقع وأن العالم المتحضر قد انساق إلى حالة من الفوضى والارتباك. وبحسب ما ورد في التقرير، فإن بريطانيا وجزءًا كبيرًا من أوروبا، إضافة إلى أميركا الشمالية سوف تقع جميعها بعد مرور عام واحد فقط في قبضة أشد كارثة اقتصادية في التاريخ. وقبل نهاية عام 2013، سوف يموت 100 ألف شخص من قاطني القارة العجوز بسبب المجاعات. ولن يتم دفن الموتى، ولن تتم معالجة المرضى، وستصاب صنابير المياه بحالة من الجفاف.  كما شدد التقرير على أن أول معالم الرخاء والانتعاش سوف تبدأ في الظهور في غضون عقدين أو ما يزيد – وهى أول حالة انتعاش لأول عاصفة شمسية عملاقة تحدث في التاريخ الحديث.

وأشارت الدراسة البحثية أيضًا إلى أن مثل هذه الظاهرة المخيفة سبق لها وأن حدثت من قبل، ليست منذ مدة بعيدة، لكنها من الممكن أن تحدث كل 11 عامًا. وأوضحت أن العواصف الشمسية لا تتسبب عادة ً في إثارة قلق الأشخاص. كما أنها تحدث نتيجة لقيام أسراب من الجسيمات شبه الفرعية المشحونة كهربياً من الشمس بقرع الأرض وما يحيط بها بصورة دورية منتظمة، الأمر الذي يتسبب في إثارة المخاوف الصحية لدى رواد الفضاء وأصحاب الأقمار الاصطناعية، نتيجة لتزايد احتمالات تعرض قطعهم الإلكترونية الدقيقة للاحتراق. وكانت آخر مرة وقعت فيها تلك الظاهرة هى تلك التي وقعت في الأول من سبتمبر عام 1859. وفي هذا اليوم تحديدا ً، كان يقوم ريتشارد كارينغتون – أحد أبرز رواد الفضاء البريطانيين – برصد ومراقبة الشمس. 
وباستخدامه لمرشح، تمكن ريتشارد من دراسة سطح الشمس عبر جهاز التليسكوب الخاص به، ووقتها شاهد أمرًا غريبًا، هو ظهور وميض ضوئي براق من سطح الشمس وتقوم بالانفصال عنها. وبعد مرور 48 ساعة من رصده لهذا الأمر، بدأت تأثيرات هذا الوميض في الظهور بصورة استثنائية وغير اعتيادية. من جانبه، قال دانيل بيكر، أحد خبراء الطقس الفضائي بجامعة كولورادو الأميركية، والذي قام بإعداد التقرير لأكاديمية العلوم الوطنية الأميركية الشهر الماضي: "عام بعد الآخر، تصبح تكنولوجيتنا البشرية أكثر عرضة للمخاطر". كما نوه التقرير إلى أن تكرار حدوث الظاهرة التي رصدها كارينغتون عام 1859 اليوم، سوف يكون لها عواقب أكثر خطورة من مجرد احتراق بعض أسلاك البرق. وتحدث تلك المشكلة نتيجة اعتمادنا على الكهرباء، وكذلك الطريقة التي تولد وتنقل بها تلك الطاقة الكهربية.

وبعد مرور يومين على وقوع العاصفة الشمسية العملاقة، ستجف صنابير المياه. وفي غضون أسبوع واحد، سوف نفقد كل ما بحوزتنا من حرارة وضوء نتيجة لنفاذ المخزون، وسوف تنفذ جميع البضائع من الأسواق والمحال التجارية وكذلك منافذ التوزيع وهو ما سيؤدي إلى انهيار المجتمعات التي نعيش بها. فلن تكون هناك هواتف، ولا أدوية، ولا صناعة، ولا زراعة، ولا غذاء. كما ستنهار نظم الاتصال العالمية والسفر – كما ثبت أن بإمكان تلك العاصفة الشمسية العملاقة أن تدمر شبكة الأقمار الاصطناعية التي تعمل بتقنية الـ GPS التي تعتمد عليها جميع خطوط الطيران. وفي النهاية، أوضح التقرير أن الظاهرة قد لا تحدث في عام 2012- لكنها قد تحدث في عام 2023، هذا العام الذي سيوافق أقصى قدر تالي من الطاقة الشمسية. لكن عاجلا ً أم آجلاً، سوف يكون تكرار سيناريو ظاهرة كارينغتون أمرًا لا مفر منه.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

احلى شمس ستشرق على لندن

يسلمو

----------


## زهره التوليب

معقول؟؟؟؟
والله الصوره مرعبه جدا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ليش مرعبة يا زهرة
حلوووووة كتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

عنجد اذا التوقعات حقيقه فهالشي بيعني ان القيامه قريبه والله اعلم

 {فَإِذَا انشَقَّتِ السَّمَاء فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ }الرحمن37
تفسير الايه:
(فإذا انشقت السماء) انفرجت أبوابا لنزول الملائكة (فكانت وردة) أي مثلها محمرة (كالدهان) كالأديم الأحمر على خلاف العهد بها وجواب إذا فما أعظم الهول

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _ليش مرعبة يا زهرة
> حلوووووة كتير_


ههههههه تسلميلي..عيونك الحلوات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل هالاشياء تنبؤات

 عيوني وعيونك حلوين ومش مختلفين 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يسلوا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

صحيح زهرة 
الوضع اذا صار هيك الله اعلم شو رح يكون 
ما لازم نستهين بالوضع ابدا 


مشكور احمد

----------


## Tiem

اللهم نسال اللطف بعبادك الصالحين
تحياتي على ما قدمت
تيم

----------

